# Stroking the radiator



## andyburnton70 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Hope somebody can explain this behaviour to me.

We have a Tabby cat who about 4 years old. He was abandoned by his previous owners who lived down the street last year when they split up.

We started feeding him (he is neutered) and the rest is history. We've had him inoculated and microchipped and has his own cat flap (Microchip activated).

We've recently had a lot of work done in the house and he was getting upset so we got one of the Felaway scent things. That has helped a lot.

last night he was sitting in the hall facing a radiator stroking it with both front paws continually. It was like he was trying to dig through it.

This is the second time I've seen him do this.

Can somebody tell me why ?

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

With cats, when you see strange things like that it's better to smile vaguely, look the other way and _not_ wonder why. That way lies madness. 

PS Congratulations on the rescue. Well done!


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Sounds like a sensory thing...maybe he liked the heat on his paws?

Jasper does it with patent handbags, like hes running on the spot with his front paws that then turns to a little more like digging (much to my patent bag owning daughters horror!)

Like Lorilu said, sometimes its best not to wonder why


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

One of my past cats used to LICK the hot radiator. He would sit there with his eyes screwed up in bliss, just licking it. I never found out why. 

I did ask on a cat behaviour group once, but the moderator thought I was making it up and didn't allow the post to go through.

We had lived in a house without central heating for most of his life, so maybe the radiators when we moved were just a novelty to him.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Maybe making a noise only he can hear??


----------



## andyburnton70 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi Guys 'n Gals,
many thanks for all the replies. I was just a bit worried that there was something bothering him. I've had a lot of cats over the years ( 22 at one point) and never seen this before.

As long as he's healthy and happy that's fine with me.

Cheers,

Andy


----------

